# Goat eating burning bush?



## riley_pygmy (Nov 26, 2013)

Everywhere I have read has said how poisonous burning bush is for goats. I have three of these bushes in my yard and I can't get my goat to stop eating it. She loves it. It seems to have no effect on her. I would hate to keep her in a separate area because she currently has free roam but if it needs to be done I will obviously do that! I try to make her stop but she just wants to eat it all day! Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

goats can be a challenge!!...fiasco farms mentioned the berries are the toxic part...i also found this...

At low levels of exposure it causes gastrointestinal upset and irritation of the mucous membranes as well as diarrhea.
We aren't sure the true mode of toxicity but at higher levels it acts like a class of heart medications called glycosides and so will cause a decreased heart rate, weakness, muscle spasms and coma.

To be safe I wouldn't allow your goats near these plants.


----------

